# First good storm for Harrisburg, PA (& everywhere else)



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

http://www.accuweather.com/watches-...code=17315&metric=0&zone=PAZ065&county=PAC133

Wow, that one came up fast.......


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

well you just jinx the crap out of it...thankyou:waving:


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

That's what I do....
Now we'll get 4 feet!
6" would be perfect.....10" might be better

Chris


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> well you just jinx the crap out of it...thankyou


Yeah, he must not be following the NJ thread. Damn central PA ******** (j/k).


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to run a few errands tomorrow - I'm debating dropping the plow off. That usually gets the snow started.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

i saw so many guys who hooked up the plows a few days ago when we had the ice event and it was not even plowable around here. so they probaly dropped their plow and now have to rehook. mine will go on early this morning good luck to everyone lets make some$$$


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

I had to scrape a bunch of ice off ~ nice thick coating from sitting through those last few storms (I don't have a spreader, so ice = stay home).

I didn't take the plow off, but it didn't seem to help with the snowfall so far...


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, it's 10am and so far this storm is turning out to be worthless for most of the lower counties in PA. I was figuring on being out & not even being back by now. Oh well, it's the beauty of mother nature I suppose.:realmad:

Chris


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

I think I'm about to head out ~ looks like we've got a good amount now, and more on the way.


----------

